# Genkernel will not compile

## malkaven

Hey all,  I'm trying to recompile genkernel so I can get audio support.  I run genkernel --menuconfig and make my changes then after compiling for a little bit I get this....

```
drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function 'ipw2100_wx_event_work':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function 'ipw2100_get_firmware':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8406: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

--

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/storage/datafab.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/storage/jumpshot.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/storage/alauda.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.o

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

* --udev is deprecated and no longer necessary as udev is on by default

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: --menuconfig --udev all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

```

Anyone have any ideas on what this means and how to fix it?

----------

## ecks

Which version of genkernel are u using? Anyways, those errors are in wireless networking and have nothing to do with audio. Do u have wireless internet and need them? Have they worked before you tried enabling audio?

----------

## malkaven

Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

Yes, I have and need wireless working.  i have a Intel2200 card.  It uses the ipw2200 driver. I tried disabling the 2100 driver and recompiled but it gave me the same error except for the 2200 driver instead of the 2100...

----------

## ecks

sorry, i meant to ask what version of the kernel are you using, is it the latest stable one, such as 2.6.20-r8? You can check it out by looking at /var/log/genkernel.log. Also, was there ever a point where those drivers that you needed were working before, such as in a previous kernel version, and if, what was the version that it was working in?

----------

## malkaven

yeah im using the latest stable kernel, 2.6.20-r8.  This is a fresh install and im just getting everything setup.  I managed to tackle the wireless and get that working.   Now its the sound but I cant emerge alsa till I get sound support in my kernel.

----------

## daschapa

Just in case you are skiping it: did you run "alsa-config"?

----------

## malkaven

```
 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   Your kernel doesn't have sound support enabled.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

```

Thats the message I get when I try to emerge alsa-driver.  So it wont let me do alsa-config yet, not till its installed.

Any other ideas?  Does genkernel have any dependencies?   This is a fresh install so it compiled fine for me in the beginning obviously.

----------

## malkaven

anyone have any ideas?  still not solved..  :Sad: 

----------

## ecks

You don't get any errors when u compile genkernel now, right? Please follow this guide and check to see if your card is compiled in there. Since genkernel compiles the sound devices as modules, you can check whether it is enabled by typing 'lsmod | grep module_name'. If it's not, you can try enabling it by 'modprobe module_name' and see if it gives any errors.

----------

## malkaven

Yes I am getting errors when i am compiling genkernel.  Im following that guide and I get to section 2.3.  Once I add module support for ALSA and save and exit, Genkernel will error out.  (same error from my original post above).  

lspci -v | grep -i audio 

When I run this it shows me the Intel sound card.  No errors.

----------

## ecks

ure getting the same error for the wireless drivers? i thought u said u fixed it. or ure getting a similar error, it just says there's some kind of error when compiling your sound card drivers? please post that error if that is the case. this might be better handled at the multimedia section actually.

----------

## warrawarra

 *malkaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [code]drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function 'ipw2100_wx_event_work':
> 
> drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
> ...

 

Not sure but it looks like you have 2 problems as stated by the error message.

1st error = wifi  does not apear to be serious and it bypasses this for compile. see below.

2nd error = The udev option you passed to the kernel.

* Running with options: --menuconfig --udev all

* --udev is deprecated and no longer necessary as udev is on by default

2nd error fix = remove --udev you added as a option to build.  

Alternatively to menuconfig you can use --xconfig as this is not text but more like win 3.1 menu type way to do the same so much easier. 

To test this type "make xconfig" in /usr/src/linux folder

1st error is serious for you but not for kernel .

[code]

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function 'ipw2100_wx_event_work':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8317: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c: In function 'ipw2100_get_firmware':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c:8406: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

[code]

1st error fix = 

( might be busted firmware , a few error has come up as of latest 2.6.20+ kernels as many new changes is in there and the programs is not yet updated to work with this new changes.)

You could replace ie: copy / paste the " .../wireless/ipw* "   stuff with a older/newer copy 

or

Remove ipw2200 you added to the kernel .

(Could also get a .config file from one of the gentoo distro's that works and has all the default correct settings selected already , this way 1 thing will not clash with another during compile or break the new kernel on start-up, you get  the idea. Generic .config file.)

Then emerge ipw2200 on current kernel or new one and manually load ipw2200 with " nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 " and add " ipw2200 " into this file and reboot pc.

This will auto load it during start up.

Sure this is maybe not the right way but it gets the job done and keeps the kernel as close to orriginal as possible for future recompiles.

As far as I have read the ipw2200 being in the kernel or as module loaded later does not show a real speed improvement unless you have older than a p4 computer .

Hope this gets you going again.

----------

## warrawarra

 *malkaven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...
> 
> ...

 

Possible fix for this is to try one of the cheat codes from portage / emerge --help and look for something that will ignore the unselected audio driver part in the kernel.

or recompile using "make xconfig" and just adding the audio quickly.

I think you do not have to recompile the kernel but just update the .config file and then emerge alsa-driver , should work.

Hope this helps.

----------

## jburns

If you are going to emerge alsa-driver you should not be following the example as shown in Code Listing 2.3: Kernel Options for ALSA but should be following the example as shown in Code Listing 2.5: .config checks.  The example shown in Code Listing 2.4: Adding ALSA_CARDS to make.conf should always be followed because the alsa packages will need it.  If you still have problems post the problem, the contents of .config and the output of lspci -v.

----------

